# Code Changes to ICD -9



## mbourdeau (Jun 17, 2014)

Is there still a freeze on changes to ICD-9 or should we order new books for October?


----------



## jabowen (Jun 17, 2014)

*Icd-9*

As far as I have been told by the AMA only the necessary changes will be made to 2014-2015 ICD-9. They are still believing that it doesn't make sense to do a full out code overhaul only to go to ICD-10. My Office has decided not to purchase new code books and only update those code changes that will affect the different specialties we bill for. The books will be accurate for 2014-2015 and it is really left to your comfort level as to the need for the new books.


----------



## clopez (Jun 17, 2014)

I didn't order a 2014 ICD-9 book since I thought we would be moving on to ICD10 this October, where can I find the codes that changed after 2013?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 17, 2014)

There have been no changes to ICD-9 CM since October 1, 2011;  there have been no changes to the ICD-9 CM guidelines since October 1, 2011.  There are no changes for 2015 for ICD-9 CM.  Therefore the only ICD-9 CM  book you need is the 2012 version, all the ones since that time are identical to the 2012.  The last update to the ICD-10 CM code set was October 1, 2011. Since that time the October 2012, and 2013, updates for ICD-10 CM have been grammatical and spelling corrections.  There are no updates for ICD-10 CM for October 1, 2014, the guidelines for ICD-10 CM have had additions each year since 2011. There is no announcement as of yet for ICD-10 CM guidelines for 2015, that usually comes out closer to August or September.  
The next planed full update to the code set is planned for October 1, 2015 and it will be ICD-10 CM only.


----------



## tammster (Jul 15, 2014)

So we shouldn't need to buy a 2015 ICD-9 (effective date of October 1st, 2014) either?  That's GREAT news!!


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 15, 2014)

Correct you do not need a 2015 ICD-9 code book


----------

